# Tesla home charger question



## GigaTexas (Oct 2, 2021)

There is a site/app EVmatch that allows you to search for personal charging locations (AirBnB for EV chargers). They suggest the EV charger be outside the garage so nothing personal is possibly stolen, mitigate the issue. 

This is a first thought question(s), do you get 2 chargers split off the main charger (not sure that's possible) OR do you leave the charger underneath the closed garage door (if it stays closed; kind of sloppy looking) OR do you get a custom charger hole in the wall (sounds like possibly more money than the ROI)?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

There are a lot of options here.

If you have two Tesla Wall Connectors, you can daisy chain them, and they will handle the power sharing themselves.

Another option is put a 14-50 outlet (or J-1772 charge point) outside on a box, and run the cord through the wall that terminates in a 14-50 male plug, and plug that into your garage 14-50 outlet. If you want to charge yourself, you can unplug the outside charge point to do it, deactivating it.

If you want to share one circuit and allow both to charge, I would recommend terminating a 60-amp circuit in a junction box and properly splitting it (don't just use wire nuts, consult an electrician!) between two outlets set to appropriately split it 50/50 - one 14-30 outlet or J-1772 charge point set to 30 amps for the outside portion, and one 14-30 outlet in the garage. If you can go up 100 amps, split it into two 50 amp branches.

Or you could just give the outside charge point its own circuit and circuit breaker. If you have limited space in the circuit breaker box, you could do 20 amp 120 volt.

The one thing you should do before any of that though is check the local zoning rules and HOA rules and make sure you don't spend a lot of money adding an outside outlet only to be fined and forced to stop using it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I’m all for EV adoption, but inviting random strangers to my home (especially when I’m not there, but really anytime) is just something I would never do.


----------



## GigaTexas (Oct 2, 2021)

JasonF said:


> There are a lot of options here.
> 
> If you have two Tesla Wall Connectors, you can daisy chain them, and they will handle the power sharing themselves.
> 
> ...


Jason, that was a lot of quality information. What needs to be searched for to see if Austin, TX local zoning allows this option?


----------



## GigaTexas (Oct 2, 2021)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I'm all for EV adoption, but inviting random strangers to my home (especially when I'm not there, but really anytime) is just something I would never do.


FYSA, this does NOT mean leave your doors and windows unlocked OR let them inside your house at all. It lets EV users charge their vehicle from outside your garage. IMO, it's a "lighter" version of AirBnB (letting strangers stay at your place).


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

How would you charge money for this service? Or is it only to allow someone else to use your electricity for free at random times?

What is your address? Asking for a friend.


----------



## GigaTexas (Oct 2, 2021)

Klaus-rf said:


> How would you charge money for this service? Or is it only to allow someone else to use your electricity for free at random times?
> 
> What is your address? Asking for a friend.


This is through EVmatch. You can lookup the company/app for more info.

By the way, I'm also selling a bridge


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

GigaTexas said:


> By the way, I'm also selling a bridge


Does the bridge have charging stations on it?

BTW - THAT infamous bridge now lives in Arizona just up the road a fur piece from me.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

GigaTexas said:


> Jason, that was a lot of quality information. What needs to be searched for to see if Austin, TX local zoning allows this option?


A large city like Austin probably doesn't have any restrictions to either outdoor outlets or allowing people to pay to charge at your home. What you'd want to check on is homeowner association restrictions.

If you use the outside outlet for "commercial purposes" (charging a fee for EV charging) you might be required to hire an electrician to install it.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

GigaTexas said:


> FYSA, this does NOT mean leave your doors and windows unlocked OR let them inside your house at all. It lets EV users charge their vehicle from outside your garage. IMO, it's a "lighter" version of AirBnB (letting strangers stay at your place).


I realize that part, but still don't like the idea of strangers hanging out at my home while I'm not there.


----------



## GigaTexas (Oct 2, 2021)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I realize that part, but still don't like the idea of strangers hanging out at my home while I'm not there.


----------

